# The Dresden Files



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm the one that started the last thread on The Dresden Files because I had a question about the series. Well I just finished the first book and loved it so much I just downloaded the other 9 books that are Kindlized. I have also clicked on the newest books that have not yet been made Kindle compatible to request that they be digitized. I highly recommend this series (at least the first book) to all Sci Fi and Fantasy fans.

Steve


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

Which books are you referring to? The only current Dresden book I'm aware of that isn't available for the Kindle is 'Backup,' a novelette about Thomas Raith.
http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/b/jim-butcher/


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

We have all discussed them so much. I think the links should all be posted. I think I have them all in order.


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

The fantastic fiction site is great as it lists all books by each author in order, by series.  Since the descriptions for so many Kindle books lack the book number (or series name), I use it frequently.


----------



## Jaderose (Dec 19, 2008)

Great books!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

patrickb said:


> The fantastic fiction site is great as it lists all books by each author in order, by series. Since the descriptions for so many Kindle books lack the book number (or series name), I use it frequently.


*Yes, it's a great site!*


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I finished Storm Front on Friday. I did get Fool Moon TBR soon. I'm kinda hoping the series gets better; Harry reminds me too much of Job a lot of the time  .


Spoiler



I also thought that the relationship between Harry and Murphy rang false from the beginning, none of his reasons for doing what he does make sense in regards to her.


 I'm trusting everybody and will read book two soonest. Is Backup a prequel?

Dresden Files
0. Backup (200
1. Storm Front (2000)
2. Fool Moon (2000)
3. Grave Peril (2001)
4. Summer Knight (2002)
5. Death Masks (2003)
6. Blood Rites (2004)
7. Dead Beat (2005)
8. Proven Guilty (2006)
9. White Night (2007)
10. Small Favor (200
11. Turn Coat (2009)

I think the books Steve refers to as not being kindled are the omnibus editions.


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

I've been looking for something to read and I just one clicked the first book.  

I have about 20 books on my Kindle I haven't read yet, none of them appeal to me at the moment. That is the wonder of Kindle, I can continue to carry them around with me until I want to read them and I won't break my back doing it.

I had looked at some of the other Dresden thread briefly the other night.

Thank you for the further post.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Rivery said:


> I've been looking for something to read and I just one clicked the first book.
> 
> I have about 20 books on my Kindle I haven't read yet, none of them appeal to me at the moment. That is the wonder of Kindle, I can continue to carry them around with me until I want to read them and I won't break my back doing it.
> 
> ...


If I've tempted one person to buy a Dresden book, I've done my job. 



ScottBooks said:


> I finished Storm Front on Friday. I did get Fool Moon TBR soon. I'm kinda hoping the series gets better; Harry reminds me too much of Job a lot of the time  .
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I thought I was missing something with book 11. It will be released in hardback on April 7, 2009. Here's a link to request a Kindle version...
http://www.amazon.com/Turn-Coat-Dresden-Files-Book/dp/0451462564/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1231216730&sr=8-1

Backup isn't available on Kindle either. 
http://www.amazon.com/Backup-Jim-Butcher/dp/1596061820/ref=pd_bxgy_b_text_b

I don't think I would consider Backup as a prequel. Seems more like a spin off to me. It's a 72 page novella.


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> I finished Storm Front on Friday. I did get Fool Moon TBR soon. I'm kinda hoping the series gets better;


Yes, the series gets better (although I thought Fool Moon was a good one [TBR??]). The characters get fleshed out a bit more (I think as Butcher grew as an author) and the stories (on average) get larger (ie: Summer Knight). I think Butcher's Codex Alera series is his best though. The Dresden books are just plain 'fun' - light, entertaining - 'popcorn film' sort of stuff. The Codex series is definitely a take on heavier fantasy by Butcher [but not quite so far as say George Martin - which to a certain extent, is a good thing].


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

TBR = To Be Read (An ever growing longer list!)

Many authors I love had weak first books in their series. Robert Parker and Rex Stout come immediately to mind. The only one I can think of that came flying out of the gate was John MacDonald. I'm reading six other books right now but as soon as I finish one or two, I'll read Fool Moon.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I read the first nine over the Christmas and New Year's long weekends and loved them. I didn't get Small Favor, #10, yet though, because it's $11.99 and that just hits over my usual $9.99 max price point. Perhaps a mere $2.00 over is petty of me, but a gal's gotta stop somewhere.    It'll be there waiting for me, though.  But the series is really a fun read, and I didn't get any feeling of let down as the series goes on, like some long series have.

After finishing, I did try the sample of the first book in his other series, Codex Alera, but it just didn't grab me. I know a lot of people here who have read both series actually like that one even better, so maybe I should just go ahead, have faith and give the full book a shot and see if it gets better...

Oh, and with regard to the spinoff novella Backup, don't go reading the description for it before you've gotten through book 6 in the Dresden series, Blood Rites, because that description contains a spoiler that doesn't come out until Blood Rites...spoiled it for me even though I already had an inkling by the time I read it.


----------



## wavsite (Nov 12, 2008)

Re: the Backup novella...



sebat said:


> I don't think I would consider Backup as a prequel. Seems more like a spin off to me. It's a 72 page novella.


Yes, _Backup _is a novella that fits, timeline-wise, after book 10 (_Small Favor_), and is told from a different character's point of view. So you really shouldn't read it until after reading _Small Favor_, as they do mention events from that story.



Steph H said:


> Oh, and with regard to the spinoff novella Backup, don't go reading the description for it before you've gotten through book 6 in the Dresden series, Blood Rites...


Agreed - beware the spoilers!

I was actually a little disappointed with _Backup_, not because of the story (it's terrific) but because of the cost of the book. It was put out by a small publishing house, and because I'm such a fan of the series, I pre-ordered WAY in advance. I paid $20 for it, plus shipping, and when I got it, it's this TEENY little thing! Seemed like a bit of a waste of money. Regular paperback price, sure, I'd have paid $8 for it off the shelf in a bookstore, where I could see and feel the size. But $20 was too much. (and I won't even tell you how much I paid for the signed, numbered copy - not smart!)


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

There there are all the short stories: http://www.jimbutcheronline.com/bb/index.php/topic,3730.0.html

"A Restoration of Faith" (Free) Takes place before Storm Front

"Vignette" (Free) No set time frame

"Something Borrowed" -- from My Big Fat Supernatural Wedding, edited by P.N. Elrod. Takes place between Dead Beat and Proven Guilty

"It's My Birthday Too" -- from Many Bloody Returns, edited by Charlaine Harris. Takes place between White Night and Small Favor

"Heorot" -- from My Big Fat Supernatural Honeymoon, edited by P.N. Elrod. Takes place between White Night and Small Favor

"Day Off" -- from Blood Lite, edited by Kevin J Anderson. Takes place after Small Favor. Released October 21, 2008.

"Backup" -- Thomas-centric novelette from Subterranean Press. (It's okay, but not great.)

"The Warrior" -- novelette from Mean Streets. Unknown time frame. (Just got it in the mail today.)


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I also thought that the relationship between Harry and Murphy rang false from the beginning, none of his reasons for doing what he does make sense in regards to her. I'm trusting everybody and will read book two soonest.


I have to agree...especially in Fool Moon.


Spoiler



Murphy never listens to him...arrests him without even trying to get an explanation......which results in numerous deaths that could have been avoided and Dresden is just sorry that she is mad at him. Oh..yeah AND she shot him. He doesn't get mad...he doesn't say "you know all this could have been avoided if you had let me cage the guy up the next night instead of arresting and shooting me without real provocation. It seemed a bit forced.....



I'm hoping the next one is a little more _real_ in that sense


----------



## wavsite (Nov 12, 2008)

In regards to the Harry / Murphy relationship dynamics (and I'll try really super hard not to be spoilery), you really see their interactions grow and change throughout the series. I agree,


Spoiler



the first few books were very frustrating in how they relate to one another - lack of trust on her part (duh, you called in the wizard for help, so USE his help, lady!),


 and lack of... common sense? self preservation? on his part.

But it really shows the kind of guy Harry is - total weakness for the dames, lol. Along with a big dose of ... not low self-esteem, but ... what words am I looking for here? He thinks he understands why people don't trust him, he doesn't blame them for it, thinks it's his fault... help? Anyway, he just *can't* be mad at her, because obviously it's HIS fault she reacts to him the way she does. Maybe a martyr complex? I dunno...

Keep in mind, he's got a lot of power us "regular folks" don't have, and he works VERY hard to control that, to keep from hurting people. He's had some really bad experiences in the past, and as you see in the first book, even his OWN people (wizards) don't trust him, and are watching his every move. So a local cop, with no powers or knowledge of the supernatural, distrusting him? Kinda expected (by him).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, I just checked in on this thread, want to start reading these.  Hope you don't mind, I added a little spoiler block to a couple of the posts, as it was something I didn't really want to know ahead of time, even though you all have been good about trying not to post spoilers.

If you want to have a full out discussion of the Dresden Files, by all means start a thread, just put SPOILERS in the subject and you won't have to add spoiler blocks.

Do you think this would be a good possibility for a future book klub?

Betsy


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey, I just checked in on this thread, want to start reading these. Hope you don't mind, I added a little spoiler block to a couple of the posts, as it was something I didn't really want to know ahead of time, even though you all have been good about trying not to post spoilers.
> 
> If you want to have a full out discussion of the Dresden Files, by all means start a thread, just put SPOILERS in the subject and you won't have to add spoiler blocks.
> 
> ...


It might be. I've never done a book club, so I really don't understand them. (There is a Dresden Files book club going on over on the Dresden Files discussion board. That's also where I got the list of short stories.)


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

sebat said:


> If I've tempted one person to buy a Dresden book, I've done my job.


Just wanted to let you know, I finally finished the first book (haven't had a lot of reading time). I really enjoyed it and will be one clicking #2 tonight. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Rivery said:


> Just wanted to let you know, I finally finished the first book (haven't had a lot of reading time). I really enjoyed it and will be one clicking #2 tonight. Thanks again everyone.


I got my ex-boss into reading them. She's on book 2 too.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I finished book 1 and 2, but for some reason book 3 is significantly more expensive than the rest, so I have been holding off.


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

It was the last one to be converted to the Kindle so I guess its pricing just reflects it being 'newer' in the Kindle library.  :\


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

It all makes sense if you use "Kindle logic"


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I really enjoy the Dresden books although the last couple have not been as engaging for me. I would love to learn more about the people surrounding Harry and see the world from their perspective. 

Betsy, I think the series would be awesome for hte book klub. The latest novel is going to be released on April 7th.  So folks who have read the series could re-read the series in preperation and it would give people just reading the books a place to discuss the older novels without spoilers. 

ETA: Jim has another series, Codex Alera, that would be great to discuss. Like the Dresden Files, it is a series and would be hard to have the conversation in one topic because people who have read the fourth book would totally spoil the people reading the first book. Heck the last two book titles would spoil readers once they figure out the naming convention. So by Academ's Fury. I am still new here so I am hesitant to start a topic (I like to give myself 6 months on a board before I start starting topics) and I think that it would be best for there to be a topic for each book.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

I am now on Book 9 and love love this series!

I am still hoping Murph and harry get together someday. I hated Susan. I always thought she was just using Harry to get stories. I was more than happy to have Bianca have here 

I love Mouse. We all know he is a Foo dog. The mythical being that protected temples. But it also is a real breed. Here is what mouse would look :









Oh and I love Molly


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> I finished book 1 and 2, but for some reason book 3 is significantly more expensive than the rest, so I have been holding off.


Yeah, as the others said it's because it was converted last. (Weird order, but I was happy when they finally got around to it.)

If anyone is interested, the first five chapters of Turn Coat are available here: http://www.jim-butcher.com/books/dresden/11/fullpreview.php Just a little something to whet the appetite.


----------

